
Record labels sue SourceForge - kirubakaran
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/18/sppf_sues_four_us_p2p_companies/
======
fallentimes
It's articles like this that make me unable to properly convey how much I love
watching big labels collapse and die.

------
Timothee
1\. It's suing over software used to share files, not software that breaks or
circumvent DRM. So, as the article says why not internet browsers, email
clients, etc.?

2\. I'm confused as to what a French law can do to Sourceforge and the others.

Being French, I feel kind of embarassed by that... I hope it ends up well.

~~~
jmatt
Well it looks like the labels have given up on attacking their customers
(probably a good idea... /sigh) in favor of attacking suppliers. I think
SourceForge would probably be at the bottom of my list of businesses I'd sue.
If you sue them the FSF and any number of lawyers associated with open source
code will be there to their aid.

 _So, as the article says why not internet browsers, email clients, etc.?_

I am sure that is next... which court will allow it is the real question?

~~~
ig1
Sourceforge isn't some tiny non-profit that needs the help of EFF, etc.
Sourceforge is a massive business with 50 million/year in revenue.

~~~
jmatt
A few additional points.

EFF has a lot of experience, why not use it.

* Sourceforge is a massive business with 50 million/year in revenue.*

Massive by whose standards? 50 million a year revenue relative to the major
record labels doing 20 billion a year revenue. The music industry is 400 times
the size, that is substantial multiplier.

Any number of other large companies who have or use open source projects
indirectly have a stake in this lawsuit. Companies like Google and IBM won't
stand by idly while precedence is created on how open source projects will be
held accountable for their user's behavior. This is similar to lawsuits that
were attempting to hold the gun industry responsible for what the users of the
gun did with them.

------
cabalamat
The lesson is: host your P2P app on Google Code, the music industry probably
don't have the balls to sue Google.

------
fugue88
They better ban all birds, too, then (see
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149>).

------
gommm
And this is why I'm happy not to live anymore in my own country (france)...

